
Ask HN: How do Malcolm Gladwell and Tim Hartford find scientific studies? - simplegeek
They always use amazing stories or scientific studies in their writings. I am wondering how do they find scientific studies e.g. what portals do they use? What&#x27;s the process like e.g. think of a a title and then use those as keywords for search? Any insights are appreciated?
======
joelg
I only have 3rd-degree connections to Gladwell, so this may be completely
wrong, but I've heard he knows _everyone_ in the communications field and
synthesizes trends and topics from traveling and talking with a lot of
researchers. His books aren't rigorously data-driven - they kind of coax out
an intuition that explains things - so I think he gets ideas from
conversations with people more than reading published works directly.

As for book titles:
[http://www.malcolmgladwellbookgenerator.com](http://www.malcolmgladwellbookgenerator.com)

